# Fender Strat Reissue 1962 (Japan)



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Any opinions on this one 1993 Made in Japan? Is it worth $850? Is it really Japanese for that era?

thanks in advance.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup they made reissues in japan all through the 90's, still do-
started with the fender logo in the mid eighties-
they go for $850 often enough, but just as often less. 
are they worth it?
well you could buy a us made strat for that price if you looked, but at $850 id prefer the japanese reissue to a newer us made standard model (which is what itd be, or a highway 1)
us made reissues are stupidly expensive- the japanese ones are just as good.
my most often grabbed strat is a jap 62 reissue from 96- excellent guitar right out of the box, better now that ive worked it over for 13 years.
having said that, i dont think id spend $850 on one unless i had to have that guitar, id wait for one to pop up cheaper- like $700 or less, because they do-


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

This is my only guitar and one of the best I ever try! The craftmanship is excellent! The neck is a dream to play and the finish is really nice!
Best money spend on a guitar!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Oakvillain said:


> Any opinions on this one 1993 Made in Japan? Is it worth $850? Is it really Japanese for that era?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Not sure what you're asking here....Is there a specific guitar you're referring to? If so, I'd suggest you provide a link.

In general however...I personally would not pay more than $500-$600 for a 90's MIJ RI as I'd want to replace the weakest components (pickups, pots, & trem block IMO) with good stuff for another $200 or so. After that, you'd have something at least as good as a US RI...for much less.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

850?!....wow, not realy. early 80's maybe, 90's?, not on your life. TOPS is 550$, but in the last 6 or 8 months, lots of people have been looking for those and their value has gone up a bit. they are REALY incredible guitars, change the electronic, and you have the same quality guitar as the USA 62 Reissue one.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

depends...I own some custom editions from the early 90s that are on par with the top end JVs from the early `80s...probably made by the same folks too...lacquer finished 2 piece ash bodies, US electroncs and p`ups...great guitars. But by the mid `80s Fender Japan`s line-up had expanded to include a lot of middle of the road stuff...so it comes down to what the model is...the 2 custom editions I mentioned here are a 54-120...those numbers are stamped in the neck pocket... also says it was custom made for Ikebe, a chain of shops in Japan...and it`s stamped custom made and USA parts...the other is a 54-128...same specs but not an order made for Ikebe...first one retailed for 120,ooo yen the second for 128,ooo...so before you spend that much on a FJ strat...take the neck off and look for markings in the pocket that will give you an idea of how much it sold for originally. Look at the electronics, full size or the tiny ones. By the way, fender Japan does not nor ever did refer to their models as reissues, F/USA are and people overseas call FJs reissues but they don`t call them that here...even the very first models were called Japan Vintage...JV...great guitars too. So I`d spend $800.oo for a Fender Japan...and did this year for a first run JV 52-95 tele and it was a bargan at that price, just look around the web and see how much those go for. Once the neck is off...look on the neck butt for a pencil date too.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

pics...



















sometimes the date is under the pickguard on a piece of masking tape...










sometimes they have a little blue sticker...means it sold for that amount in thousands of yen, in this case 55,ooo...it`s on my 72-55 1985 FJ tele from the Zinger series.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

sometimes theres a sticker on the pickguard...it says Pick-up made in USA...but all my FJs from 1980s have full size pots and steel switches...except the `89 Esquire...plastic switch. No need for swapping parts.










my JV tele bought locally this year...it has a 1 piece body and if fantastic...worth every penny and the value will only go up...










tele pencil date...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the all the info and pics!

Also, if you're ever going to sell that red Strat, let me know!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

no trouble. I had two of those strats...FJ called em Metalic Pink, the one in the pic is an `83...I sold the `85 recently on line here. Paid very little for this one, less than $300.oo if I recall, got it locally a few years ago. Though they were the same color, the `83 is better and thats why I kept it.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

If anyone has a 62 reissue I'd be interested. thanks.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Oakvillain said:


> If anyone has a 62 reissue I'd be interested. thanks.


the one at 850$ is not for sale anymore?....Post a wanted add in the classified. but by doing so, you're giving the seller the POWER to dictate a price. 

Good luck


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Al.

I know that but I don't overpay. That's why I ask so many questions from you guys. This forum is great and honest too. Well...OK there was one guy where he PM'd me and said his Strat Plus was "mint". Geez what a piece of $hit this thing was. I drove into TO to see it with cash in hand and felt like ripping his head off for lying to me so badly - I could have spent the morning with my kids instead! This thing wasn't even in Good - condition. Beat up to hell. Felt like posting his name after that but thought better of it...

Now I know the questions to ask now...

Best.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Oakvillain said:


> Thanks Al.
> 
> I know that but I don't overpay. That's why I ask so many questions from you guys. This forum is great and honest too. Well...OK there was one guy where he PM'd me and said his Strat Plus was "mint". Geez what a piece of $hit this thing was. I drove into TO to see it with cash in hand and felt like ripping his head off for lying to me so badly - I could have spent the morning with my kids instead! This thing wasn't even in Good - condition. Beat up to hell. Felt like posting his name after that but thought better of it...
> 
> ...


you should actually post the member's name. in a tight community like we have...this is unacceptable realy


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I love my 62 great guitar mines a 89 ,I had a Luther friend sand down the back of the neck plays nicer than any Custom Shop I've played IMO


----------



## knottycm (Jun 3, 2009)

I love my '62 RI (USA). She is the only one that will stay completely stock.

Craig


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Big thanks to Joey D. who referred me to one of his old 62 RI at a dealer. Went over this AM tried it out and man what a nice sounding guitar. He gave me a very nice Fender hardshell case for a few extra bucks and I was in business. Took it home, installed some D'Addario 11's, set the intonation and I was lovin' it through my DeVille. It's got that real growl that my US Deluxe HSS just doesn't have.

The neck is flamed, the tuners are awesome with NO backlash. Wow..still can't get over that. No backlash...Neck says '89 on it and the serial number is H00...anyone know the specs on this model TD62? Also has E stamped on the neck which I don't know what it means. It looks to me like a two piece basswood body I think....just doesn't look like Alder. Anyways what a great guitar. Now I can do Jimi some justice...

If anyone has some vintage noiseless 57/62 lemme know.

Cheers


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Well...after setting this thing up, I decided to rip it apart. I'm doing a refret and will exchange the PUPS when I find some 57/62 Noiseless. My question is the pick guard and the current pups look brand new. How can I age them? Put them in the sun or is there something else?

Thanks.

:wave:


----------

